

Nebulous Notes for iOS, a text editor for Dropbox - philipkd
http://nebulousapps.net/blog/2010/08/nebulous-notes-is-available-now.html

======
joeminkie
I recently read about another Dropbox text-editing app coming out soon too:
<http://www.secondgearsoftware.com/elements/>. I've been waiting for apps like
these for awhile. I like using TextMate to write and organize my notes as txt
files but haven't had a good way to sync and edit them on the iPhone/iPad yet.
I'm surprised it's taken this long actually.

